# Run proftpd as a non root user and ldaps



## kisscool-fr (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello, 

I have a question about running a daemon (here proftpd but the sames apply to mysql server) as a non privileged user and ldaps interaction. 

I'm working on creating a dev environnement with authentication against an ldap directory. The job is almost done. I say almost because I have some little issues. 

If I run the deamons as a root user, the communication with the openldap server over ssl is working. If I run them with non privileged users, I have a "TLS negotiation failure" error. 

What I don't understand, is that I can su to the unprivileged user and do ldapsearch without problems with the confirmation on the openldap server that I use a cryted connection.

Does anyone have any idea where it can come from ? 

Thanks in advance,


----------

